
A No-Loss Lottery - rbanffy
https://www.pooltogether.us/how-it-works
======
FearNotDaniel
So, much like a Premium Bond, then. These have been issued by the UK
government since 1956, using an "electronic random number generator" that
originally used vacuum tubes as a source of randomness...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premium_Bond](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premium_Bond)

------
GreenJelloShot
If lending money on compound.finance is a 100% safe and guaranteed way to make
money, why bother joining the pool? Why not just directly lend your own money
yourself and get 100% of the profits 100% of the time?

------
dr_dshiv
This is very interesting. Seems like a good way to get people to save.

~~~
altec3
Some banks even offer savings account that do the same thing -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prize-
linked_savings_account](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prize-
linked_savings_account)

------
JaleDarvis
The crypto articles are coming in fast.

